# Heavy metal



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

My pal give this piston rod to me. It is cast iron,from old 2 litre Ford engine. Hate to cut hole off,but it is very heavy and it needs to cut More weight off.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Interesting idea!!!!!!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Tag said:


> Interesting idea!!!!!!


Thank you! Idea is not New onebut i try make it bit different.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I am convinced that will enter the history of slingshot..... Congratulation!!!!!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice job and a very different--if not unique--slingshot!

If you ever get another piston rod... If you chose to, you could leave the top of the big hole on the frame and weld or solder a little sight on the top of the circle, so you'd end up with something resembling the classical "Scopeshot" slingshot, like this one --->








Then...for the frosting on the cake...if you could somehow make the bottom of the piston rod into a bottle opener, you'd have a hipster "must have" smash hit. You probably couldn't keep up with orders if you sold them!


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

I like that alot. I enjoy a rugged looking slingshot and using a piece of iron, that otherwise might just sit around, is very thoughtful. Cool stuff


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Lacxumo, I had one of those cast aluminum "scope shots" when I was a kid...unfortunately it was lost in moving many times. It was quite a shooter.

That "piston connecting rod shot" seems like a neat idea actually...forged steel however, not cast iron...anyway, like, cut a section out of the middle of the handle and weld and dress it down to retain the piston side as a pinky hole..recommend MIG weld. Cut out the middle of the "handle" to lighten it...skeletonize it...i.e. drill a bunch of holes close together all along that inletted middle area and get a hack saw blade in there, reinsert into the hack saw frame to cut it out the metal between the holes, the closer the holes obviously the less time it takes to make the cut. File and sand. A fair amount of work but actually, I see some potential in this whole idea. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Lacxumo, I had one of those cast aluminum "scope shots" when I was a kid...unfortunately it was lost in moving many times. It was quite a shooter.
> 
> That "piston shot"seems like a neat idea actually...forged steel however, not cast iron...anyway, like, cut a section out of the middle of the handle and weld and dress it down for a pinky hole..recommend MIG however and a dremel to dress the inleted part down... but as is, it's fine too. I sort of like a heavy SS, I put lead ammo in my handles which have an ammo stash just to make them heftier...the piston rod has that characteristic already built in.


I think it is cast iron cos it have visible seams and it is not hard to work with. But there is lot to do...


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

AWESOME looking shooter there!!

Lacumo!!! Thanks for the hint !!! I will add a bottle opener to my figure 8 descenders now!!



Lacumo said:


> Then...for the frosting on the cake...if you could somehow make the bottom of the piston rod into a bottle opener, you'd have a hipster "must have" smash hit. You probably couldn't keep up with orders if you sold them!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yours seems to be about the same size as the piston rod slingshot i have. i wouldve left the hole on and just cut out the middle of it instead where the numbers are at.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Some progress:Made aluminium pieces to attach tubes and bands. They can be taken off.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice work. I used a set of rods out of a motorcycle for one I sent Lee Silva. Piston tie rods seem premade to be slingshots.

I am currently in search of a tie rod from a tractor trailer...


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

That is indeed a very very nice Idea!

I would have hated to cut of the piston attachment point too. To many changes in general do hurt the look imo.

Think i would have gone with a fitting Thumbscrew for the original tapered holes for claming in a looped piece of leather. That should have been enough for Bands and loops

Also a Leather Lanyard for the "Hole".

The overall weight is a reason to cut it off of course, but that Problem could be solved with a smaller, maybe Motobike-Engine, Piston rod.

Gread Job anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

German Engineering&#8230;&#8230;Nice!!! LBH2


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

think we could get some final shots of this, all banded up? would love to show it to a friend who's always comparing my slingshots to connecting rods


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a good repurposing there, man! I can only imagine the weight, but sometimes a very heavy sling can have a nice stabilising effect...

Nice work...thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice!

Here's one from another member a while back.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9350-piston-rod-sling-shot/


----------

